# SuperDog!



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Wish them good luck for me!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks Harley. I will, she knows all about this poodle forum.  I wish I was there too, I used to love the specialty!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Good luck to Ziggy in winning the #1 spot in the SuperDog competition. Hope Ziggy comes home with the title. Not to shabby winning the #2 spot with Laila in the past. A big congrats to your Mom and her fur babies.


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm going to be honest, I was expecting to see a dog in a Super Man costume, especially since it is sort of near Halloween.

LOL, anyways...

I wish your mother and Ziggy good luck! I sure hope they kick some butt and get the title of SuperDog!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

aki said:


> I'm going to be honest, I was expecting to see a dog in a Super Man costume, especially since it is sort of near Halloween.


Hehe, if she wins, I'm totally making both her and my mom dress up as that for Halloween!

Thanks! I'm looking forward to stage 1 tomorrow.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Good luck to your Mom and Ziggy in tomorrows SuperDog WATER catergory. I will keep my fingers crossed for Ziggy and all of my fur babies will be keeping their paws crossed too.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Good luck to your mom I hope they do well see if your mom can take pictures


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone. At this point it's looking like SuperDog isn't going to happen.  Zig came down with something an hour before the water trial and was lethargic and vomiting, so my mom had to pull her. Of course at this point her priority is just to get Zig healthy! So our fingers are crossed that she gets over this illness (whatever it is) quickly and can compete in agility on Monday. Thankfully there are some vets on site, so she's in good hands...


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh man! I hope Ziggy is ok!! Hopefully she just ate something weird and she'll be fine by today!! Wishing you and your mom (and Zig) best of luck!! :clover:
Keep us posted!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh so sorry to hear about Ziggy getting ill. Heres to a quick recovery.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks all! The good news is Ziggy recovered sufficiently to compete in agility yesterday and came in second place!

The slightly worrying news is that an on site vet recommended by mom get Zig's spleen checked out when she gets home, which has freaked her right out... Fingers crossed whatever was wrong was not a symptom of something bigger.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I hope she will be ok and it wont be anything serious congrats on placing 2nd in agility


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Well I finally heard from my mom and she had a pretty good week! Zig recovered sufficiently to get 3 places in agility, 1 in obedience and a 3rd in her class in confirmation. No SuperDog for her.

But one of the boys we bred (he's about 7 now) came in 4th for SuperDog! He got high in trial in obedience and if he had got his water trial would have been SuperDog. What a working boy, not too shabby!

In other good news, apparently my mom bought me lots of things for my (hopefully) soon to be puppy. Yay!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations to Ziggy and to the boy that was bred by you guys for their wins. Bet your Mom will be glad to get home now, sounds like she had a pretty full week. So glad that Ziggy recovered well. Also let us know what goodies your Mom brought home to you for your soon to be puppy. Moms are so sweet that way.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

*The winners!*

Just thought I'd share a couple of pics from the Specialty!

The first 2 are of the boy we bred, Samba. He's got his massive obedience High in Trial ribbon plus the others he won. He's 2 titles away from getting his platinum register of merit! I think there's only about 10 PWDs that have the title, so it's quite the honour.

PROM: The Platinum Register of Merit recognizes the truly versatile dog. To be eligible for the Platinum Register of Merit, a dog must have earned at least nine titles/awards from five different areas of competition: three of which must be PWDCA water titles (e.g., CWD), and two of which must be awards. 

The second photo is our girl Ziggy with her haul. She has now fully recovered from whatever was ailing her - phew!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

very nice, Congrats.


----------

